# Flickr?



## theraven

I know a lot of people on here don't post all of the images that they take, but they post a lot more to Flickr!

So come on, what are your Flickr links? I'd like more like minded people as contact to follow on Flickr.

Here is mine. 
Flickr: Raven Photography by Jenna Goodwin's Photostream

See you on the other side!

Raven


----------



## nonamexx

Mine in my sig. but still if you've chosen not to view signatures here the link: privacy edit.


----------



## DorkSterr

Flickr: Nikko Tuason's Photostream


----------



## theraven

Added


----------



## EIngerson

In my signature.


----------



## nonamexx

Thanks. And added back.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Jenna is a good flickr friend  She is awesome for taking the time to look at your work as you post it and commenting etc  
(I need to learn from her because I`m a HORRIBLE flickr friend who forgets to look!)


----------



## theraven

Haha, I like the fact that on my home page I can just flick through my contacts images, I know they are the types of images I like and enjoy and they are just there, ready for me to view!  I don't enjoy trawling through groups :/


----------



## cgipson1

in the sig....


----------



## Overread

Yes another hiding mine in my signature  (its the last link to the awesome photos ^^)


----------



## sm4him

After seeing all these "in my sig" comments, I had to wonder: Why on earth have I not put my Flickr link in my sig?? 

So now I have.


----------



## theraven

Added and will be keeping an eye on them


----------



## Buckster

Flickr: Buck Cash's Photostream

The stream itself is a hodge-podge of all kinds of stuff, from snapshots to more serious stuff, but the categories are fleshed out pretty well, I think.


----------



## sm4him

Buckster said:


> Flickr: Buck Cash's Photostream
> 
> The stream itself is a hodge-podge of all kinds of stuff, from snapshots to more serious stuff, but the categories are fleshed out pretty well, I think.




I *love* the way you have yours organized! THIS is what I need to do!


----------



## rnagoda

Nice photos, Jenna. I added you.


----------



## theraven

Thank you, added all, look forward to perusing them all!


----------



## tmclough

I'm mostly a lurker, but mine is also in my signature.


----------



## Derrel

I only have like 35 pics on my Flickr page...it's an afterthought. I used to upload most of my stuff to my pBase pages, which is listed in my user profile page.


----------



## Ilovemycam

Flickr deleted my account after 9 days. I lost about 190 images with them, so I gave them up. I use Tumblr. But Tumblr is crap for image searches with Google. The other blog sites are better for images searches, but are crap for ease of use compared to Tumblr. 

I generally don't post my work on these forums. Just a very few low end sample pix, that is it. I am trying to build up name with museums. Everything you say on these forums follows you. You say enough and it will offend some curator someplace with a simple Google search.

If and when I get established I may not care as much. In any case, a lot of my pix are not allowed on the forums anyway.


----------



## Bend The Light

I have 3 (although only the 2 in my signature are available to the general public.  )


----------



## gsgary

Flickr: gsgary2011's Photostream


----------



## bhop

see below..
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bhop73


----------



## JacaRanda

In my signature also, but includes both mine and Jacaranda_wifey photos.  Any taken with the T3I was most likely captured by my better 2/3.


----------



## TATTRAT

in my sig


----------



## Wozza

Will go through and add everyone when I have some time, but here is mine:

Flickr: Wozza_NZ's Photostream


----------



## MK3Brent

Feel free!

Flickr: Photostream


----------



## Thayli

Flickr: sparky909's Photostream


----------



## Josh66

Mine is in my sig.  I put nearly everything on Flickr, and almost nothing on here.  I'll let you decide if that's a good decision or not, lol!
(I am trying to post more photos here though...)


----------



## TATTRAT

O|||||||O said:


> Mine is in my sig.  I put nearly everything on Flickr, and almost nothing on here.  I'll let you decide if that's a good decision or not, lol!
> (I am trying to post more photos here though...)




I just added you, if you're wondering who the hell that is.


----------



## theraven

Added you all!


----------



## bywhacky

mine is in my signature, it just has a handful of pics up loaded


----------



## CherylL

Just starting out so not much to see.  My Flickr is in my signature.


----------



## ronlane

Just added mine to my signature


----------



## theraven

Well I hope I've added you all! Anymore?


----------



## Compaq

My flicker's in my signature. However, I rarely post there at the moment. I mostly shoot analog, and don't scan very often.


----------



## Rick58

also below my sig


----------



## Trblmkr

in my sigtag as well


----------



## Dikkie

Flickr just did a major change.



> *Biggr *
> 
> Others measure in gigabytes, Flickr guarantees 1,000x. An actual terabyte. For free.
> That's 500,000 photos* to share and enjoy in their original, brilliant quality. To be exact, 537,731.
> Snap away.
> 
> * Assuming the resolution of today's most commonly used smartphones
> 1 terabyte = 537,731 6.5 megapixel photos
> 
> *Spectaculr*
> 
> Share in full resolution.
> All of your photos in their original quality, beautifully displayed.
> 
> *Wherevr*
> 
> Upload once, send to any device, any screen, any friend, and any follower.



Just bought a pro account last week.   GRRR
Still, can change back to FREE... but is it the same as before, that you only would be able to share your last 200 photos? (even if you would have a terabyte)


----------



## EIngerson

Not a fan of the new layout that I didn't ask for. Thanks Flickr, now you look like Pinterest.


----------



## o hey tyler

EIngerson said:


> Not a fan of the new layout that I didn't ask for. Thanks Flickr, now you look like Pinterest.



Uhhhh... Since when do websites ask you if you'd like an overhaul of their site? From a design standpoint it looks very not similar to pintrest. The only thing it has in common is the usage of masonry. Which my site also uses, and my portfolio pages probably look more like pintrest than Flickr does.


----------



## EIngerson

o hey tyler said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a fan of the new layout that I didn't ask for. Thanks Flickr, now you look like Pinterest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uhhhh... Since when do websites ask you if you'd like an overhaul of their site? From a design standpoint it looks very not similar to pintrest. The only thing it has in common is the usage of masonry. Which my site also uses, and my portfolio pages probably look more like pintrest than Flickr does.
Click to expand...


I don't like change.


----------



## o hey tyler

EIngerson said:


> I don't like change.



I'm sure you'll get used to it in no time. ;-)


----------



## EIngerson

o hey tyler said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you'll get used to it in no time. ;-)
Click to expand...


Maybe, but I'm sure not going to like it.


----------



## o hey tyler

EIngerson said:


> Maybe, but I'm sure not going to like it.



You're in the military, there's a lot of adaptation that takes place. I believe in your ability to take it in stride.


----------



## EIngerson

o hey tyler said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but I'm sure not going to like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're in the military, there's a lot of adaptation that takes place. I believe in your ability to take it in stride.
Click to expand...


There's that I guess. You're so uplifting. Thanks.


----------



## Buckster

I initially hated the new layout/interface, but now that I've had some time to find my way around, it's fine.


----------



## Dikkie

They don't offer any statistics anymore, even in their $ 500 / year subscription What the... I guess I'll keep my pro account until it expires... in 2 years. They don't offer a refund if I go back to a Free account, so I'd loose the money anyway.Maybe they'll have some major changes again later on in the next 2 years.


----------



## PixelRabbit

I like the new layout, don't like that I'm now paying for no ads and stats (it says they are still there for pro accts but I haven't looked yet), if I get more than a terabyte of images on Flickr please someone make me step away from the computer!

On the fence about the higher res allowed, I always think about the lower res as a bit of protection for my images.


----------



## Overread

Oh gods I HATE INTERFACE CHANGES

Esp these new web ones where they decide that the best thing they can do is make all the landing pages overloaded with large image content and hide away all the controls so it all loads slower and take ages to appear and then I have to hunt around and find things GAH! 

*mutters and grumbles and had just gotten used to the last round of interface changes)

I'll keep my pro account though; far as I know it still allows me access to previous versions not just the latest 200 and also more organising structure options. Plus unless they've changed their TC (which I don't think they have) its still one of the few photo upload places that doesn't do a sneaky "oh by the way we own your photos now" trick.


----------



## vintagesnaps

The layout is too 'in your face'. I thought I read that $499 wrong, did a double take on that one. Guess I'm just as glad I haven't used mine a lot and don't have much on there. Makes me wonder, what were they thinking??


----------



## Josh66

Overread said:


> Oh gods I HATE INTERFACE CHANGES
> 
> Esp these new web ones where they decide that the best thing they can do is make all the landing pages overloaded with large image content and hide away all the controls so it all loads slower and take ages to appear and then I have to hunt around and find things GAH!
> 
> *mutters and grumbles and had just gotten used to the last round of interface changes)
> 
> I'll keep my pro account though; far as I know it still allows me access to previous versions not just the latest 200 and also more organising structure options. Plus unless they've changed their TC (which I don't think they have) its still one of the few photo upload places that doesn't do a sneaky "oh by the way we own your photos now" trick.



Yeah, finding things seems to be a lot more difficult now.

Collections seem to be gone, just sets now.  So the organization aspect is now the same as the free account.  If collections are still there, I can't find them...

Kind of annoyed that clicking your "buddy icon" now takes you to your account settings instead of your photostream.

Also, the map is gone on any Geotagged images.  It still says the city and state though, which isn't quite as cool as seeing where they are on a map...


----------



## Overread

I honestly think web designers are living in some kind of wonderland with ultra fast connections and no limits because many of these new company websites and ideas are just insane for normal users. I see it more so in the gaming world where there is this big push toward online all the time and steaming updates and such. 

Yeah great IF you've got a connection all the time and no limits and its all rocket fast  - but some of us might possibly want a simpler, less heavy page to load up


----------



## jowensphoto

New flickr: Flickr: Jessica Owens Photo's Photostream


----------



## Dikkie

Still going to think about it for a few days/months, before I do some drastical changes myself, to my account. 
I've got time until august to get my mind set.

The only advantage I have now is my stats.... and they're quite poor I think, in comparison with stats I had with a webhosting account.


----------



## bhop

I don't mind change, but _*THIS*_ change is horrible.  

What I like the least is that there is no "stream" anymore.. no spacing between photos.  Before, it was kinda gallery-ish, where you could browse the photos and click what you want to make larger.. now it's just an in your face wall of pics.  Too much going on..no rest for the eyes.

Plus, some of my contacts post nudes, this morning, when I opened my flickr at work, the first GIANT image on the main page was a naked girl.  Before, it wouldn't be a big deal because it didn't show your contacts on the main page in a ginormous scale.. 

..also, my home connection isn't super fast, so it seems to only half load pages now.  It sucks.. 

ipernity: Welcome to ipernity - Photo and video sharing seems to be what a lot of people are migrating to.  I locked in my username, just in case, but I'll probably just end up adapting..


----------



## jake337

In my sig


----------



## Overread

bhop - yeah its messy - almost what I'd call Photobucket messy! (heck photubcket is actually less messy now!) 

It just seems that they wanted to do away with "having to click pages" and instead of just giving the users options to display more per page; they forced EVERYTHING onto the single page. Which is just messy and actually makes it much harder to find some stuff (its no longer on a page its - somewhere - on an ever growing list)


----------



## PixelRabbit

From here: http://mashable.com/2013/05/20/flickr-pro-changes/

[h=2]Which Features are Still Limited to Flickr Pro?[/h] The old Flickr Pro accounts included unlimited storage space, and that means it can exceed 1TB.
 Flickr Pro users also get to view view counts and referrer statistics  for their images. Lots of professionals often like this feature because  it shows where a photo has been used or linked across the web.
 Flickr Pro users can replace photos (without having to reupload),  archive high-resolution original images and enjoy an ad-free experience.
*Although storage and bandwidth are unlimited, they do come with a  caveat. Flickr Pro users are limited to image sizes of 50MB and video  sizes of 500MB. If you want to upgrade to the larger file sizes, you'll  need to convert from a Flickr Pro to a free account.*

`````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````````
Not cool!


----------



## Josh66

WTF?!

You would need to convert from the paid account to the free account? 

Btw, I thought the per image limit was 20MB...  When did that go up to 50?  I've been resizing them to get them then under 20mb without having to for how long now, lol?


----------



## Overread

sounds like they want everyone to go free? There is only one way they can do that

PREPARE FOR AD BOMBARDMENT!

I did wonder why my email from them said "don't worry you can change to a free account any time before august" and I was like - why I would I want to change??


----------



## Josh66

That link a couple posts up has been updated.

You can keep renewing your pro account, and the only reason to do so is that it will be half the price of the new "pro" account, with the sole feature of no ads for $50 a year.


----------



## Dikkie

Overread said:


> I did wonder why my email from them said "don't worry you can change to a free account any time before august" and I was like - why I would I want to change??



 eh eh eh eh 
+10000


----------



## Overread

O|||||||O said:


> That link a couple posts up has been updated.
> 
> You can keep renewing your pro account, and the only reason to do so is that it will be half the price of the new "pro" account, with the sole feature of no ads for $50 a year.



Well I guess on the one hand its nice that they are offering more for less money - chances are if all I'm getting is noads I'll play their game and save a little. Though it depends how the ads are placed (I've a horrible mental images that they'll hide ad images in the new display so that they appear randomly in peoples stream of images)


----------



## Overread

Just a point but from their FAQ on flickr:
Flickr: Help: Free Accounts, Upgrading and Gifts

They appear to be in a bit of a mess with what they are and are not giving us since that doesn't mention the lack of ads that is present in the pro account or the stats. No mention though on the free account on if its access limited - looks like its not .


----------



## Josh66

They seem to be working on it as people complain, lol.

It already looks much better than it did yesterday.

It sounds like you can only continue getting FlickrPro if your account automatically renews every year (instead of just buying it every time it's due), which is how mine is set up, so I think I'll just continue with that.

It's not very clear to me if there will be a way to track your stats with the new paid account...  (Also unclear if you will continue to get that if you're grandfathered in on the pro subscription...)


----------



## Overread

eh considering the pickle I'll wait a few days and then look at it again - sounds like they didn't do enough market research and are suddenly backpeddling or trying to update all the parts of the site to the same information.


----------



## PixelRabbit

I'm with you on that, going to let the dust settle before I decide if I like it or not lol


----------



## Josh66

bhop said:


> ipernity: Welcome to ipernity - Photo and video sharing seems to be what a lot of people are migrating to.  I locked in my username, just in case, but I'll probably just end up adapting..



I signed up too, just in case...  I think I'll probably stay on with Flickr though.


Looks like they're glad to see all the new members, anyway:
ipernity: Welcome, Flickr friends! by Team ipernity


The free account looks to be pretty much the same as the old Flickr, while the paid, "club", account is pretty much the same as the new Flickr.  (It is cheaper over there though.  $55 for 24 months vs. $50 for 12 months.)
ipernity: ipernity Club

The terms of service seem pretty standard, except that French Law applies.  I don't know enough about French law to know if that entails any significant difference to me...  (I'm sure it doesn't though...)


EDIT
I just noticed that the new home page on Flickr is a combination of your contacts recent uploads, and your recent activity (comments, favorites, that stuff) in chronological order.  That's good - I thought it was JUST recent uploads from your contacts.


----------



## TATTRAT

PixelRabbit said:


> I'm with you on that, going to let the dust settle before I decide if I like it or not lol



that's pretty much the boat I'm in. 

First thoughts: I like the look/layout.
Second thought: why am I paying for pro when now you get 1T free?

Best to just sit back for a bit and let things get settled. It seems that nothing ever gets rolled out in its' final incarnation when it comes to "new & improved".

either way, I'm sure I'll continue to use flickr until I feel my work is up to par, or, I am focusing on photography with more of a career mindset,  to then create a dedicated website.


----------



## Overread

Honestly considering that there is a good chance that I might not have a reason to pay for it I don't see much need to jump ship yet. Really the only thing I hate is that they dropped images by pages and forced the messy everything all up front on one page approach on me.


----------



## o hey tyler

Good thing I never paid for Flickr pro.


Also, I never really used Flickr either. 

Minus.com works for me.


----------



## Josh66

The groups appear to be the same as they have been since the last change.  I go to the groups page more often than anything else.

The only thing I don't really like is that my collections aren't right there on the first page of my photostream anymore.  (One of my collections was usually the first thing I would click on when I went to my photostream ... I don't really go to my own stream just to browse around, lol - usually I'm looking for a specific photo.)

Edit
So, it's probably better for everybody looking at my pictures, but less convenient for me trying to find just one of them.


----------



## Overread

Same here - the only time I go to my stream is when I want to find something that I've uploaded recently (then its just the first page or two I need to see). I don't need the other 100001 images to load up in the background all the time. 


Bleh I dunno most interface changes have a reason, but half the time that reason seems to be "because we can" as opposed to actually provide something new (without taking stuff away). I guess the other problem is we have a new wave of "minimalist" interface designers fresh out of uni getting jobs these days who are enforcing this minimalist view on a whole series of generations (like myself) who grew up with menus and tables and - well - being able to learn how to find the right menu instead of having it all hidden away behind multiple sub-menus and fancy images


----------



## TATTRAT

O|||||||O said:


> - usually I'm looking for a specific photo.)
> 
> Edit
> So, it's probably better for everybody looking at my pictures, but less convenient for me trying to find just one of them.



exactly.

I have killed LOADS of rainy day time trying to "tag" photos, but even then, the one I am looking for NEVER seems to pop up, grrrr.


----------



## Adrenochrom

Flickr: Visual Adrenochrom's Photostream


----------



## TimothyJinx

Mine is in my sig. I have a bunch of pics there but they are very unorganized - sort of like me.


----------



## Azexa

Mine is Flickr: Azexa1's Photostream .. I only really have one "set" going for my 52 week photo project, but the rest kind of get dumped into my photostream.


----------



## Dikkie

Noticed today that Flickr added a Yahoo! toolbar on top of it's website.


----------



## nichgabruch

Hey guys! I'm new to the site and would really love some feedback/critique on any of my stuff, here's my Flickr www.Flickr.com/nichgabruch


----------



## petrochemist

Here's mine:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/petrochemist/


----------



## Kendall9991

Flickr.com/deerkiller9991


----------



## binga63

https://www.flickr.com/photos/30680645@N03/ here is mine


----------



## SnappingShark

FLICKR


----------



## DarkShadow

https://www.flickr.com/photos/95164780@N02/


----------



## pixmedic

Flickr?
I didn't even touch her!


----------



## pjaye

pixmedic said:


> Flickr?
> I didn't even touch her!


That's not what I heard.


----------



## mikeyidaho

https://m.flickr.com/#/photos/101677184@N08/


----------



## SnappingShark

pixmedic said:


> Flickr?
> I didn't even touch her!



liquor in the front, poker in the rear? That kinda dealio?


----------



## Patriot

https://www.flickr.com/photos/jhuntphotography/

I just started to add portraits.


----------



## bobandcar

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rdonaldson54/

Hope that copy and paste works


----------



## shadowlands

in my signature as well. I hope anyway. Let me check...


----------



## MRnats

Flickr JAPAMM s Photostream


----------

